# mobile phones



## Julie67 (May 30, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can get a mobile phone unlocked in Egypt, Sharm.
My daughter seems to think that when she went to the mobile phone shop and asked for an egyptian sim card they unlocked it at the same time. ???
Didnt think they could do this but whatever they did it worked or it was just coincidence that it was already unlocked - it should have been locked down to virgin network though as it was bought directly from them.
Just asking as will be moving to Sharm soon and it would be so much cheaper to let them do it than pay here as I we have three mobiles in our family.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome

Yes you can mobile phones unlocked here.... 

maiden


----------



## Julie67 (May 30, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> Yes you can mobile phones unlocked here....
> 
> maiden


Thanks. So where can I go in Sharm, do I just go to any mobile phone shop and ask them to fit an egyptian sim and they do it automatically?or is there a specialist place.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> Yes you can mobile phones unlocked here....
> 
> maiden


I had my iPhone (from the US) unlocked at the Apple store. I've had no problems thus far....just can't sync it as it will mess up the unlocking.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Be careful

My wife bought an Egyptian Sim Card from Sharm from a shop "near the metro" (I am not naming it) and the guy texted and phoned to meet up with my wife; he was fat and disgusting as well uke:

So if you get a funny calls etc you can have an idea where it came from.


----------



## Manuela220778 (Nov 6, 2010)

you can go to any mobile shop but take care about prices not more than 100 pound


----------



## Julie67 (May 30, 2010)

Manuela220778 said:


> you can go to any mobile shop but take care about prices not more than 100 pound


Well im here in sharm at last!!!
Still trying to get my phone unlocked. Every mobile shop i go to they say they cant do it.
I dont know where the Apple store is.
Any other mobile stores that do it???


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Julie67 said:


> Well im here in sharm at last!!!
> Still trying to get my phone unlocked. Every mobile shop i go to they say they cant do it.
> I dont know where the Apple store is.
> Any other mobile stores that do it???


Please do not get it unlocked just anywhere as they can permanently damage your phone. I got my US iPhone unlocked in Cairo at the Apple store. It cost about $40 USD and, given the initial cost of the phone, was well worth it.

Be aware that, after unlocking it, you cannot sync your phone on your computer as it will re-lock it (or so I've heard).

Just plan a trip to Cairo, go to some of the Christmas bazaars (see sticky on this), and get it done properly. It might be the easiest way to do it! 

Oh, I use Vodaphone and have a monthly plan (so that I can have a data plan). They have been very good servicewise, both reception and their company personnel. I was billed for a monthly fee for the month BEFORE I arrived in Egypt. A customer service rep called me back, and she credited my account for that amount. Very helpful!

Best of luck in Sharm!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Julie67 said:


> Well im here in sharm at last!!!
> Still trying to get my phone unlocked. Every mobile shop i go to they say they cant do it.
> I dont know where the Apple store is.
> Any other mobile stores that do it???


There is not an Apple shop in Sharm. But, maybe you could try going to Il Mercato, where they have Mobinil, Etisalat and Vodafone shops. They also sell iPhones. If there isn't a technician there that can unlock it, perhaps they can send it to Cairo to do it. Probably they would only unlock it for their own network though, so choose which network you will be with.


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi, I have recently bought an etislate sim card from the little etislate hut at el mercato, they were very helpful and also helped alot when I bought a usb for internet. They may be able to advise somewhere that can unlock your phone.


----------



## M.Ibrahim (Oct 13, 2010)

What the kind of the sim card that you have


----------

